

Apple offering gift cards for old Windows PCs and displays - kylek
http://www.apple.com/recycling/
I'm probably not the only one with a mountain of pain-to-recycle computer parts.
======
niels_olson
Confirmed: none of my old boxes from family or friends are worth a penny and
not one of my machines is worth more to the world than it is to me.

